

Ask HN: Adblocker usb wi-fi adapater/hotspot - randomideas

A product idea for ad-blocker : create a teeny tiny USB Wi-Fi adapter, which also acts as a WiFi hotspot that filters all ads. How tough is to create one such device?
======
SixSigma
Privoxy HTTP proxy (though it is HTTP only) will help

